# First Quantum Computer With Quantum CPU And Separate Quantum RAM



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

First Quantum Computer With Quantum CPU And Separate Quantum RAM.



> *Computer scientists have built a superconducting number cruncher with a Von Neumann architecture that paves the way for a new era of quantum computation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

